# Helligkeitsgeber gesucht



## judas78 (12 April 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Helligkeitsgeber für eine Lichtkonstanthaltung in einer Produktionshalle. Zur Zeit habe ich ein Sensor von Thies Clima im Einsatz. Doch dieser ist ehr für den Aussenbereich geeignet und geht von 0-5000 Lux (4-20 mA). Diesen habe ich auf eine AI Baugruppe von Siemens geschaltet. Deshalb sollte der neue auch zwingend 4-20mA oder 0-10V output haben und sollte Mischlicht verarbeiten können. 
Nun hab ich das I-Net von vorn bis hinten durchgeforstet und nichts Entsprechendes gefunden. Ich stoße immer wieder auf KNX Bus usw. 
Vieleicht hat ja von euch jemand Erfahrung mit solch einer Anwendung gehabt und kann mir bei der Sensor suche einen Tip geben.
Danke


----------



## dalbi (12 April 2011)

Hi,

http://www.spluss.eu/Produkte/4/15:de

Gruss Daniel


----------



## maxider1 (27 April 2011)

Hallo judas78,
hier sollte doch etwas dabei sein.

http://www.kriwan.de/de/Gebaeudetechnik-Produkte--41,familyID__124.htm

gruss
max


----------

